# The Game?



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

So I was wondering. When you guys hop freight, besides getting drunk, etc, what the fuck do you guys do? Like, what games do you guys play in your down time?
I know a lot of people that carry cards (like myself) and a few with laptops and PSPs and shit, so I figured I would ask.
I think I should also include any games you play when you get to wireless or a library, cuz I played a shit ton of games on my downtime in town.

My list includes:
Free cell (like solitaire, but better)
Sudoku on my phone
OGame (One of those Timer games, like Evony, but without the graphics)
Mafia Wars
Bid War (card game, you get dealt 10 cards each and 1 card dealt face down, who ever bids closest to it picks it up and all bids, person with the most cards by the time the deck is out wins)


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2011)

try to stay awake
always passed out and woke up in yards


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Nelco said:


> try to stay awake
> always passed out and woke up in yards


Heh, as long as you don't get woke up by bulls


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 2, 2011)

stupid rainbow dummies "oh shit...i lost the game"....and the damn thumb forefinger circle made you look thing dumb shit game...gaahhhh.......... but yeah ...hot dice... slaps(egyptian rat screw) ...rummy....20 questions.... and TRAVEL SCRABBLE...all day erry day


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2011)

never did
only had one worker throw us out
it was weird
they were always helpful
no bulls every messed with us
one in colorado pretended he didn't see us while were trying to be all ninja into the yard..the same one the cops told us to get out of..
workers in indiana seen us arguing sprawling across a yard...actually i was getting dragged out of one by the ex and we had puke on us..and they fed us..we stayed in that yard for a week and they didn't notice us until that day..some of the stupid shit thats happened..sometimes I look back and I'm like wtf?
yeah..so no problems with bulls here.
ppl were really drawn to us, we made a good team
miss sleeping on trains
out of all the ways i've got around, thats my favorite.
heaven is going to be naps on a train for me
if trains still run, when my kids old enough to be free from the systems demands, either he's going with or he's getting kidnapped and duct taped and thrown on a train with me or I'll send him a post card.

just all rambled up
sorry


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Nelco said:


> just all rambled up
> sorry


Heh, I ramble too.


----------



## Earth (Oct 2, 2011)

It's got to be great to travel by freight train. One of the reasons I settled where I did (and still am) was because I loved it when the freights on the Maybrook Line rumbled by real slow, stopped (and man, sometimes it was like passenger service!!!) threw the switch at HAT then rumbled off again....
But that was almost 20 years ago.....
Today the tracks still get commuter rail service, but the freight trains have since disappeared entirely.

I agree with Nelco, sleeping must be the best...


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> stupid rainbow dummies "oh shit...i lost the game"....and the damn thumb forefinger circle made you look thing dumb shit game...gaahhhh.......... but yeah ...hot dice... slaps(egyptian rat screw) ...rummy....20 questions.... and TRAVEL SCRABBLE...all day erry day



scrabble is kick ass
i dork it up and play it with my g-maw


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Nelco said:


> scrabble is kick ass
> i dork it up and play it with my g-maw


Yeah, Scrabble is the shit. But you need at least another person to play against. What's g-maw? I googled it, but I can't find anything


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 2, 2011)

southerner says g-maw for grandma


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> southerner says g-maw for grandma


Ohh okay  Thanks


----------



## Puckett (Oct 2, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> southerner says g-maw for grandma



i say g-ma for short when i type. my ex called his g-ma nanny, the whole family did. they were from SC


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Puckett said:


> i say g-ma for short when i type. my ex called his g-ma nanny, the whole family did. they were from SC


Hey, I think you forgot the poll, Puckett


----------



## Puckett (Oct 2, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Hey, I think you forgot the poll, Puckett



LIONS ASS!!!!
THIS LIONS ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Puckett said:


> LIONS ASS!!!!
> THIS LIONS ASS!!!!!!!


 I just turned this forum into a game xD


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 2, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> gotcha


Its not below the waist. Doesn't count. And you didn't say "one of these?"


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 2, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Its not below the waist. Doesn't count. And you didn't say "one of these?"


*punches shoulder anyway


----------



## Puckett (Oct 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> gotcha


 
i was driving threw OKC nd this was on a bilboard and it was below the waist. and no words on it just this


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> *punches shoulder anyway


Wipe it off...


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 2, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Wipe it off...


*brushes off (begrudgingly)


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 2, 2011)

Puckett said:


> i was driving threw OKC nd this was on a bilboard and it was below the waist. and no words on it just this


you got GOT......wtf?


----------



## Puckett (Oct 2, 2011)

i know right....and i was riding in a trucker or i would have gotten a pic. but buy the time i realized what i saw we were a few miles down the road.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Puckett said:


> i know right....and i was riding in a trucker or i would have gotten a pic. but buy the time i realized what i saw we were a few miles down the road.


That sucks


----------

